# Rb20det?Rb25?



## 350ztt4 (Feb 22, 2005)

I know a lot of 240s have the sr swap and rb25 swap and a few have the rb26 but is the rb20 swap a common one or is it a lot less frequent? I want to be different and I was going to just turbo the ka but now a lot of people are doing that to so I am thinking about the RB20. The car is an 89 coupe. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 350ztt4 (Feb 22, 2005)

Also, a lot of people are doing the silvia front end conversion, have many done the R32 front end conversion?


----------



## dead1486 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sounds like you have some kind of plan going on here lol

I have seen 1 RB20 swap but no R34 front ends... hmm prolly could make something pretty unique...

RB20 is a good engine, my buddy's R32 pulls catwalks with it :thumbup:


----------



## qck240 (Aug 27, 2005)

yea it would be a 1 of a just a few swaps but not an easy one I think you have to get the hole front clip to use the underbrace and mounts not near as easy as an SR swap
good luck hope you pull it off :thumbup:


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

rb25det swap is as easy as doing an sr swap. so id assume the rb20 swap isint that much harder


----------



## 350ztt4 (Feb 22, 2005)

on ebay they sell the r32 front clip which is all the front sheet mettal but no headlights and it has the rb20det in it for about 1700 buy it now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/JDM-...998096747QQcategoryZ33615QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I have a magazine that had a 240 with the r32 front end and r32 tailights with the rb25det. I dont want to go that extreme on body mods its just the stock 240 front end is ugly and many people have the silvia front end.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

to answer your swap question, the RB20 isn't a popular swap to do, but more people are starting to do it. as for the conversion, there would be a lot of custom fabricating to do for headlights, grille, etc.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

If anything spend a little extra and go the RB25!
U can get R32 headlight conversions for the S13 platform but are very rare!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

350ztt4 said:


> on ebay they sell the r32 front clip which is all the front sheet mettal but no headlights and it has the rb20det in it for about 1700 buy it now.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/JDM-...998096747QQcategoryZ33615QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I have a magazine that had a 240 with the r32 front end and r32 tailights with the rb25det. I dont want to go that extreme on body mods its just the stock 240 front end is ugly and many people have the silvia front end.


why not an S14 kouki front?


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Loki said:


> why not an S14 kouki front?


That's pretty sweet but you see a lot of people, at least I do, with the S14 Fronts. Maybe not the kouki but even those you see fairly often. I would love to see a Skyline conversion on a 240. I would go with the 33 personally because that body style is just freakin sexy.


----------



## Josef (Sep 3, 2005)

What about the ca18det!!!!! haha well if you didn't mention it i would guess because its to weak but if your looking at power you should go the rb25 over any of the 20's, common it's bigger, and stronger. Most commonly somthing is more popular because it's better. Of course it matters what your looking for, i guess i've heard the least of ca18det swaps, so go for it. Still gives more power then the stock 2.4 liter.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

If your going to take the time to do a RB swap you might as well go rb25, all that work for less displacement in a 6 cylinder makes no sense. I know a lot of people love the rb20 but i just dont see a point. Rb25 if any rb series.

As for skyline front ends the r32 looks similar but its wider and looks like crap. No need to fork up the front of a car like that especially if you have the pignose!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.silviawa.com/gallery/First-Australian-Skyvia


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

notice how its wider in the front, looks like poo


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have been planning the RB20 and R32 front end swap for a while. The front end does not take much work to bolt on to the s13. I do paint and bodywork so I may have a different opinion on whether or not it is hard to do, but any decent bodyshop could do it easily. 

As far as the RB20 vs. RB25 debate.
More people are drawn to the larger displacement and extra stock hp of the 25. However, If you plan on putting a little time into the RB20 it can be a very potent motor. Plus. its quite a bit cheaper too.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

anyone swapping a rb20 should just run a sr20. Why spend more time and overall the same amount of money on a lesser product? just start with a better motor in the first place. I never comment on how "hard" the r32 swap was (others might have) just on how it didnt look right.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I agree that it doesnt look quite right without the R32 rear fender bulges to even the car out.
I was going to customize some aftermarket 50mm wide rears for the coupe to look like the R32 rears. It is going to be a pain in the ass, and I hate fiberglass work, but in the end I hope its worth it.

Also, I realize that it takes more time and money to do an RB swap instead of an SR swap, but in the end I would prefer the torque of the straight 6.
Too many people focus on HP figures. You can have an engine that makes 400hp and 310 lb.ft. at 6500 rpm. Or you can build an engine that makes 400hp and 400+ lb.ft. at 5800rpm. You'll never catch the car with the higher torque figure once its left the line.

Just my opinion, to each his own.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> anyone swapping a rb20 should just run a sr20. Why spend more time and overall the same amount of money on a lesser product? just start with a better motor in the first place. I never comment on how "hard" the r32 swap was (others might have) just on how it didnt look right.



it looks like you dont know what your talking about....

RB20DET is about 1200 front clip, while an SR i about 2200-2700 (depends where you get it)....so yeah that leaves you with 1G to pay off the instalation, and for the SR just to have it on your car i bet you would atleast pay 3200-3500....proof me wrong, and SR better motor? mmm get your facts straight buddy....SR is fucking awsome, but RB is the PRIDE of NISSAN....


www.venus-auto.com


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wow this thread went to shit real fast. Quit arguing, they are all good motors. Leave it at preference. Forcing someone to believe your side of this debate is like shoving a square peg in a round hole. Get over it, and yourselves. If I was still mod here I'd close this bitch now. Total gayness. :loser:


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

tq comes from displacement not number of cylinders. If you want a lot of tq dont drop the ka. I made 241whp and 303ft/lbs on 10.5 psi.

Your price numbers are a little scewed plus you need to add $$$ for a new turbo since ceramic wheel turbos suck ass over 10-12psi. I personally don't really care, as previously mentioned i drive a KAT


----------



## sean8564 (Dec 30, 2004)

i have seen about 20-25 diffrent rb20 swaps only 2 skyline front conversions 
I personaly am the only 25 swap in my area I love the 25 but the 20 revs so nice. you can check out the local shop near me who dose the Rb20 swap all the time 
www.e-emotorsports.com


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Very nice, the only thing id do is hit the nail polish and liquid paper with the thinners


----------

